
Startup Wants to Put Ads in Low-Earth Orbit to Ruin the Sky for Everybody - SirLJ
https://www.sciencealert.com/a-russian-startup-wants-to-put-advertising-in-low-earth-orbit-because-they-re-capitalist-scum
======
eggy
I used to do a lot of stargazing with my telescope in Brooklyn back in the
1970s. My son now does a fair amount. We already have too much light
pollution. Not to mention, the amount of objects that need to be tracked to
prevent collisions with scientific orbiting elements. I remember the movie
Hancock, and the red heart on the moon as a way of creating empathy in people.
A soda or fast food ad, jeez...

I guess there will be a whole industry of garbage collection or destruction of
space debris that doesn't eventually burn up in the atmosphere.

------
DLA
This is such a horrible idea! Another startup should work on cheap anti-
satellite missiles. Joking of course, but just sayin.

~~~
SllX
__You __might be joking. Displaying ads at Dusk and Dawn. This is physically
sickening.

The only thing I would say is shooting the satellites down would be the least
efficient means of removing them from the sky.

------
grawprog
Why is it people seem to want to take the worst ideas from dystopian science
fiction and make them reality?

~~~
jgaa
For the same reason bad apples do other immoral and evil acts: Money!

------
clay_the_ripper
This sounds like either a joke or vapor ware designed for PR.

I would be willing to bet any takers here (a gentleman’s agreement) to be
fulfilled via PayPal transfer $100 USD that this does not actually happen in
the next 5 years (or ever for that matter).

Let’s save the outrage for things that might actually be a threat.

~~~
johnsonjo
Well since your time span is indefinite I guess someone would have nothing to
lose by taking the competing stance but everything to gain if God forbid that
actually happens. ;)

------
kinos
This is _literally_ an episode of Dilbert.

